# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Just started Test C on monday for TRT. 33 year old female

## katb

Hello ladies, I'm new here and I wanted to come say hi. I'm a 33 year old female and I'm into fitness but to be honest, I will mostly be here for TRT. My symptoms a while back were little to no drive in life, sex drive was a 2 on a 1-10, and depression. My husband(which is also a member here) is on Test C for TRT and after him doing some research we decided to give it a run for me. We tried .2mL(test C 200mg/mL) 1x per week and about 1 week(give or take a few days) later I felt really good haha. I couldn't get enough sex, my drive in life went through the roof,and depression seemed to subside. We tried it for about a month and I just loved the way I felt honestly. But after about a month, after talking with my husband, we decided to stop until we can go get some blood work done. So we stopped for a while and honesty, after a few months of trying to convince him to let me go back on it, we started again this morning. Like I say, this is more less for TRT then a bulk cycle. So plan is .2mL again, and then after about 3 weeks go get some blood work done. 

So thats me and why I'm here. I would just like to educate myself and maybe talk with others like myself about dosage and what not. Oh and while I was on my first dosage, the first go around, I was working out daily. Now, not so much as I've been off the wagon for a few weeks but want to get back. But even when I do go back, I want to cut and not bulk, and don't know how a small dose of test c would affect that. I would like to hear others experiences, and BTW I would love more then anything to be under a Dr.s eye with blood work and whatnot but I've gone to a couple Dr's(GP's) and ALL of them were like "women dont do TRT". I know and like my husband told me, don't let that discourage me. I just know what it has done for me personally without their "ok". Anyway that me. Thanks everyone.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

Hello. Thanks for the thread and your honesty.
How's it going on now?
Why did you decide to go with Tren ? did you try something mild like var?

----------


## thisAngelBites

Hi there,

I take test e as part of HRT, but I take a tiny weekly dose (6-9 mg). The largest weekly dose I've tried is 12.5 mg, which is more than I need. Just for comparison, you are taking 40 mg/week - my doc (who is a pretty famous anti-aging doc) wanted me on a dose of 50mg a month. Are you having any unwanted side effects at that dose? 

I wouldn't think you would be able to continue on that dose for very long without getting excess hair growth, or losing hair on your head, or having your voice lower. 

I would urge you to find a doc and get bloodwork. Hormones very much work together in a sort of balance, and just adding one can be trickier than you might think.

Have you tried searching online for a hormonal specialist near you? You can always the american academy for anti-aging medicine's directory to try and search for someone near you? Directory

But there are docs who are not part of A4M that are good too, and they are often cheaper.

----------


## Joco71

TAB do you ever have to do a pct? Sorry if this is a dumb question just ignorant with women doing test. This could be a great thread to follow very interesting. Also did you experience the same things as Katb? Thanks!

----------


## thisAngelBites

No PCT required because my endogenous test is made in my adrenals and ovaries, so no worries about testicular function.  :Smilie: 

Test was part of a general anti-aging thing from my doc, so I didn't go in with a constellation of symptoms like Katb's - I was wanting some help dialing in adrenals and thyroid, and then we just kind of moved on to optimising sex hormones, bc that's just what my doc is like, and I went along, bc why would not I want to optimise things? But he added some estrogen and progesterone as well. He doesn't treat women with test without giving women's hormones bc he feels they otherwise experience too many masculinising effects (for middle aged women this makes sense - their other hormones are lowering naturally, so I can understand how large test doses could really unbalance things).

Remember I am intentionally taking a smaller dose of test, but yes, there is an increased sense of well-being. I would say there is also a sense of feeling more self-assured, like I felt when I was younger. I feel a little more focused and driven. It is all subtle, but noticeable, if you see what I mean. I would miss it now, but I think those things diminish slowly so it is easy to not notice them going.

I already have a very healthy libido, but test e (of course) makes it even healthier.  :Smilie:  That's the reason I don't want to take too much - I found at higher doses I literally thought about sex every single second I was not actually doing it (which was itself a lot) and dreaming about it as well. I could not escape it, and while it was a nice party at first, it got annoying after awhile and I wasn't getting anything else done! I have some more sympathy for men now, having experienced that kind of relentless libido.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joco71

Well hey that sounds like it has been pretty awesome for ya!! This is funny ( I have more sympathy for men now ) was it like holy shit I can relate to how men think always about sex some us are just savages Ha Ha? I had kidney stones a few years ago and the doc told me that this would be as close to the pain a women feels when having a child!! trust me it was horrible before and for a few weeks after removal. I wouldn't wish that on an enemy. Thanks for the honest sharing.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Just that sense that sex is on the mind at absolutely every second. My sex drive is plenty good without test and I really like that, but I don't naturally think about sex *constantly*. I didn't like the feeling of wanting sex constantly, and wouldn't want to live permanently like that. 

And I found myself thinking that for a lot of men, maybe that's how life is all the time. A sort of internal-drivenness to seek out sex whether you really want to feel that way or not. Since I don't care for that feeling as a perpetual state, I felt a little bad for men. I can decrease my test to the right level so that it's not too crazy, thankfully.

It also made me think a bit about personal identity, which a friend who is a philosophy professor studies. We have this sense of ourselves as somehow being *us*, but the truth is that a lot of who we are comes down to the chemicals in our bodies and in our brains. You see it here in the guys who come in with reduced levels of T - they are unhappy and don't feel like themselves, but it's really the presence or absence of a chemical that contributes to our sense of ourself. I think it's interesting, but I digress.  :Blush:

----------


## Joco71

Ya it get pretty silly sometimes when on cycle with the whole sex thing like it never leaves your mind. Like you said it can hurt your focus on other things sometimes. I agree with ya on chemical or hormone levels definatley personify ourselves or personality positive or negative depending on the levels. It is interesting to watch people on here from before and after there is sometimes a complete change in demeanor and its obvious because you can see through their responses on posts.

----------


## katb

> No PCT required because my endogenous test is made in my adrenals, so no worries about testicular function. 
> 
> Test was part of a general anti-aging thing from my doc, so I didn't go in with a constellation of symptoms like Katb's - I was wanting some help dialing in adrenals and thyroid, and then we just kind of moved on to optimising sex hormones, bc that's just what my doc is like, and I went along, bc why would not I want to optimise things? But he added some estrogen and progesterone as well. He doesn't treat women with test without giving women's hormones bc he feels they otherwise experience too many masculinising effects (for middle aged women this makes sense - their other hormones are lowering naturally, so I can understand how large test doses could really unbalance things).
> 
> Remember I am intentionally taking a smaller dose of test, but yes, there is an increased sense of well-being. I would say there is also a sense of feeling more self-assured, like I felt when I was younger. I feel a little more focused and driven. It is all subtle, but noticeable, if you see what I mean. I would miss it now, but I think those things diminish slowly so it is easy to not notice them going.
> 
> I already have a very healthy libido, but test e (of course) makes it even healthier.  That's the reason I don't want to take too much - I found at higher doses I literally thought about sex every single second I was not actually doing it (which was itself a lot) and dreaming about it as well. I could not escape it, and while it was a nice party at first, it got annoying after awhile and I wasn't getting anything else done! I have some more sympathy for men now, having experienced that kind of relentless libido.



I'm very sorry I'm just getting back to this! I have been slammed with work! I thank you for taking your time with your reply's. With my dosage I found that I am thinking about sex all the time too. That and my clit is very sensitive at this time, but to be honest I love it. And to answer your question about if I've tried anything else..... Parma is the only thing I trust. I know exactly where its coming from since my husband is on TRT and I know without a doubt its legit. And since I take such a small amount, the Dr don't even notice when he goes to get a re-fill. I wonder if I should back it down to .1ml of the 250mg/1mL test C...?.. It seems like such a small amour tho! But I know, it don't take much for us. I'm all ears and I do appreciate everyone pitching in their opinion! Oh and by the way..... when would be a good time for me to go get my blood work done? Now? And I do have health insurance so I would really, really like to find a dr who knows their stuff where my insurance would cover it.

----------


## katb

Also I'm ashamed to admit this... but you say at .2mL that equals 40mg? Like I say, I put that in the hands of my husband. And you say your Anti-aging Dr. recommends 50mg per wk..? To be honest, I'm just trying to do a normal dosage what everyone else is doing. I wish I was at a point on where I could spend the money to go to a dr and pay cash without my insurance but I'm not. But in the mean time,I figured I'd jump on a dose that a everyone else is doing and then go to my dr, and under my health insurance ask for a blood work to be done and that would be covered by insurance until I can afford a anti aging dr and pay cash. Thank you all again for all your help.

----------


## thisAngelBites

No, the doc's anti-aging dose - meaning a hormone replacement dose for those who are deficient or older - is (according to my doc) 50 mg per MONTH. So you're taking just over 3x what he recommends - you are definitely on a much higher than normal dose. My worry would be that sides will show up after a few weeks on. Apart from the enlarged clit, common sides are acne, growing terminal hair on your face (upper lip and chin, darker and thicker hairs than women would normally get in these areas) and chest (I know someone who grew darker hairs on her breasts, close to her nipples), loss of fertility, thinning hair on the head, and voice deepening. Also menstrual irregularities are not uncommon. And there seems to be some discrepancy in what happens what you slow your dosing down, for some people the sides go away, but for others, the changes can be permanent. Often I hear that voice deepening is permanent, while acne goes away.

I can imagine it's nice to have the sex drive thing ramped up, especially if it's been missing for awhile. You have my sympathy there.

What is parma? Sorry, I don't know what this is.

If you want to see if your own testosterone levels are low, you would stop taking this stuff for a couple of weeks at least before you got bloods drawn.

----------


## katb

> No, the doc's anti-aging dose - meaning a hormone replacement dose for those who are deficient or older - is (according to my doc) 50 mg per MONTH. So you're taking just over 3x what he recommends - you are definitely on a much higher than normal dose. My worry would be that sides will show up after a few weeks on. Apart from the enlarged clit, common sides are acne, growing terminal hair on your face (upper lip and chin, darker and thicker hairs than women would normally get in these areas) and chest (I know someone who grew darker hairs on her breasts, close to her nipples), loss of fertility, thinning hair on the head, and voice deepening. Also menstrual irregularities are not uncommon. And there seems to be some discrepancy in what happens what you slow your dosing down, for some people the sides go away, but for others, the changes can be permanent. Often I hear that voice deepening is permanent, while acne goes away.
> 
> I can imagine it's nice to have the sex drive thing ramped up, especially if it's been missing for awhile. You have my sympathy there.
> 
> What is parma? Sorry, I don't know what this is.
> 
> If you want to see if your own testosterone levels are low, you would stop taking this stuff for a couple of weeks at least before you got bloods drawn.


I will drop my dose to .1mL in the mean time. As for parma I meant pharmaceutical grade. Like straight from the Dr. You're right, I may talk to him(my husband) about going off and getting my blood checked.

----------


## katb

> I will drop my dose to .1mL in the mean time. As for parma I meant pharmaceutical grade. Like straight from the Dr. You're right, I may talk to him(my husband) about going off and getting my blood checked.



Should I just ask for a full blood panel or should I ask for select certain things to be checked..?

----------


## thisAngelBites

Ah, yes. Pharma. Seems obvious now but yesterday I thought perhaps you were talking about some underground lab your husband uses.  :Smilie: 

As for blood tests, if you want to look at testosterone and things relevant to T, then you do testosterone, free testosterone, sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) and DHEA-s.

Personally, I like blood work, because sometimes changing things can cause an unexpected reaction, and it's good to know where you started, and it might also change your mind about what treatment course you decide to pursue. 

The general tiredness/depression/lack of drive are pretty non-specific symptoms, and so if you wanted to check the most likely culprit, you would want some thyroid tests done (TSH, free T3 and free T4), you might also want to check your iron stores (ferritin test). you might also want to check your 25 hydroxy vitamin D levels. HbA1c measures sort of what your blood glucose levels are over time, so that tells you if you are developing insulin resistance (which commonly causes fatigue, etc.). 

If you want your female hormones checked, those would be oestradiol and progesterone.

----------


## Far from massive

Thank God you posted this, as thisAngelBites said this dosage over a long term would be very risky. 

The only thing I would add to this that has not been covered is related to the bloodwork. I do not know what the implications of bizarre labwork (test score would be through the roof) are in London but in the US your physician and insurance company would view you as a liability and this would haunt you for quite some time.

Also regardless of that if you test now all you are going to see is sky high Test results which you now already know you have. I would change your dosage to something more in the norm, then wait a month for your values to stabilize then get labwork done since at that point it will be stabile and you will have results that are meaningful.

----------


## katb

Going to do .1mL for a month and see what happens. Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Joco71

This^^^^ very good idea are you going to get bw after being at that dose for month?

----------


## katb

Yes I will  :Smilie: . Thanks for evenness input!

----------

